# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Клубная беседка >  Портфолио сотрудника, учреждения

## Рамоновна

Добро пожаловать в новую тему!

----------


## Алла и Александр

В журнале "Справочник руководителя учреждения культуры" была вот такая статья. Почитайте. Думаю, она пригодится всем. https://yadi.sk/i/DFmDopk53PAgkh

У нас в ДК практически у всех есть Портфолио, куда мы вкладываем Дипломы, Благодарственные письма, результаты повышения квалификации, отзывы о работе, статьи СМИ

----------

Zabanka (01.11.2017), Варшава (29.10.2017), Леди N (29.10.2017)

----------


## Алла и Александр

Вот еще один документ о создании Портфолио для педагогов.

Положение о портфолио педагогических  работников 
образовательных учреждений, учреждений образования  Мурманской области, проходящих  аттестацию с целью установления соответствия уровня квалификации   требованиям, предъявляемым к  первой (высшей) квалификационным категориям

1. Общие положения

1.1 Настоящее Положение о портфолио педагогических работников образовательных учреждений, учреждений образования Мурманской области,   проходящих аттестацию с целью установления соответствия уровня квалификации требованиям, предъявляемым к первой (высшей) квалификационной категории, (далее – Положение) регулирует требования  к портфолио как способу фиксации  и предъявления  различных  материалов, документов и иных свидетельств достижений в профессиональной деятельности работника и его вклада в развитие системы образования в межаттестационный период.
Положение разработано в соответствии с :
- Законом Российской Федерации от 10.07.1992 № 3266-I «Об образовании»;
- Законом Мурманской области от 19.12.2005 № 707-01-ЗМО «Об образовании в Мурманской области» (издание «Мурманский вестник» № 244, 23.12.2005);
- Приказом Министерства образования и науки Российской Федерации от 24.03.2010 № 209 «О порядке аттестации педагогических работников государственных и муниципальных образовательных учреждений»;
- Приказом Министерства образования и науки Мурманской области от 10.10.2010 № 1750 «Об утверждении Положения о порядке аттестации педагогических работников государственных областных и муниципальных образовательных учреждений и учреждений образования Мурманской области». 
1.2. Портфолио педагогических работников образовательных учреждений, учреждений образования Мурманской области,   проходящих аттестацию с целью установления соответствия уровня квалификации требованиям, предъявляемым к первой (высшей) квалификационной категории (далее – портфолио), предоставляемый в аттестационную комиссию Министерства образования и науки Мурманской области (далее –аттестационная комиссия),  предназначен для оценки и самооценки уровня профессиональной компетентности и эффективности профессиональной деятельности аттестуемого педагогического работника. 
1.3. Портфолио содержит результаты аналитической работы (педагогического мониторинга) аттестуемого работника. Особенностью портфолио является сбалансированность формализованных свидетельств достижений аттестуемого работника и рефлексивно-аналитических продуктов предъявления результатов его профессиональной деятельности. 
	1.4 Портфолио предъявляется в форме накопительной папки достижений аттестуемого работника.
1.5. Портфолио наполняется документами и другими материалами, отражающими достижения аттестуемого работника в профессиональной деятельности и его эффективный профессионально-общественный опыт в количественных или качественных параметрах, позволяющих сделать экспертное заключение в ходе аттестации.


II. Требования к оформлению  портфолио

2.1. Обязательными элементами портфолио аттестуемого работника являются:
- титульный лист;
- сведения об аттестуемом работнике  (фамилия, имя, отчество, место работы, образование, стаж работы (общий; в конкретном учреждении), наличие квалификационной категории и срок ее действия, награды, звания, ученые степени);
- оглавление (с наименованиями материалов и номерами страниц);
- пояснительная записка;
- содержание портфолио;
-  приложения (копии грамот, дипломов, сертификатов, удостоверений о повышении квалификации и др. документов, заверенных в образовательных учреждениях).
2.2. Художественное оформление портфолио не оценивается.
2.3. Каждый отдельный материал, включенный в портфолио, должен быть датирован.
2.4.  Общий объем  портфолио должен быть не более 60 страниц формата А-4.  Шрифт Times New Roman, размер шрифта - 14 пт, интервал - полуторный, поля по 2 см (со всех сторон). 
Не допускается использовать пробелы и символы табуляции для форматирования текста. Текст набирается без переносов. 
2.5. Портфолио предъявляется в аттестационную комиссию на бумажном носителе, должен иметь сквозную нумерацию.

III. Требования к содержанию  портфолио

3.1.  Портфолио должен состоять из 3-х компонентов: пояснительной записки, инвариантной и вариативной частей.
3.2.  В пояснительной записке  аттестуемый работник поясняет, какие материалы и почему включены в портфолио. Объем пояснительной записки – не более  3  страниц.
3.3.  В состав  инвариантной части портфолио входят:
- материалы, содержащие обоснование выбора образовательной программы;
- материалы, содержащие обоснование выбора педагогических (образовательных) технологий;
- материалы, содержащие обоснование применения в практике тех или иных средств педагогической диагностики для оценки образовательных результатов.
3.4. В состав варитивной части портфолио входят материалы, содержащие конкретные результаты деятельности аттестуемого работника.  
3.4.1. Уровень достижений обучающихся (воспитанников):    
- позитивная динамика качества образования обучающихся (воспитанников) за последние пять лет;
- увеличение числа обучающихся, принимающих участие в предметных олимпиадах муниципального, регионального, всероссийского уровней;
- увеличение количества и повышение качества творческих работ (проектов, исследований и др.) обучающихся (воспитанников);    
- результативность участия обучающихся (воспитанников) в конференциях, конкурсах, концертах, спортивных соревнованиях разного уровня (от муниципального до международного) за последние пять лет; 
- активное участие обучающихся (воспитанников) в жизни образовательного учреждения.
3.4.2. Уровень профессионализма аттестуемого  работника:    
- обобщение и распространение опыта на муниципальном, региональном, федеральном уровнях: выступления на семинарах, совещаниях и конференциях, научно-методические публикации в региональных, федеральных изданиях, банках педагогической информации;
- участие в профессиональных конкурсах на муниципальном, региональном, федеральном уровнях;
- своевременное прохождение курсов повышения квалификации или профессиональной переподготовки;
- работа в творческих, проектных, проблемных группах по актуальным вопросам совершенствования образования на муниципальном, региональном уровнях;
- участие в экспериментальной (инновационной) деятельности (тема, результативность); 
- предоставление услуг дополнительного образования.
3.5. Материалы вариативной и инвариантной частей могут включать:
-  описание творческих, проектных, исследовательских работ (как методических, так и учебных); 
- описание опытно-экспериментальной деятельности; 
- свидетельства о повышении квалификации, участии в семинарах, конференциях и пр.; 
- документы, подтверждающие результативность инновационной деятельности;
- результаты в области здоровьесбережения обучающихся (воспитанников);
- отзывы  коллег, родителей (законных представителей) и др.
- другие документы по усмотрению аттестуемого работника.
	3.6. Конкретные материалы и документы для предоставления в аттестационную комиссию отбираются самим аттестуемым работником в соответствии с  выбранной формой аттестации и структурой  портфолио.

----------

Zabanka (01.11.2017), Варшава (29.10.2017), Е.П. (21.10.2019), лариса львовна (07.12.2017)

----------


## Алла и Александр

Оформление портфолио. Взято из интернета. Возможно даже, что с нашего форума. Большое спасибо автору. Я его использовала для зав. музыкальным отделом.

[img]http://*********net/10268893m.png[/img] [img]http://*********net/10256605m.png[/img] [img]http://*********net/10262749m.png[/img] [img]http://*********net/10260701m.png[/img] [img]http://*********net/10248413m.png[/img] [img]http://*********net/10254557m.png[/img] [img]http://*********net/10252509m.png[/img] [img]http://*********net/10253533m.png[/img] [img]http://*********net/10242269m.png[/img]

----------

Варшава (29.10.2017), Рамоновна (28.10.2017)

----------


## Рамоновна

*Алла и Александр*, присоединяюсь

варианты обложек-табличек для портфолио
https://yadi.sk/d/5fNMJ7f83PBKd8

----------

Алла и Александр (28.10.2017), Варшава (29.10.2017)

----------


## Натник

> В журнале "Справочник руководителя учреждения культуры" была вот такая статья. Почитайте. Думаю, она пригодится всем.


ну не знаю, не знаю...у меня двоякое мнение)) я менять место жительство не собираюсь, место работы в этой сфере тоже...зачем оно мне?  почитала статью, вопрос остался. :Grin:

----------


## лариса львовна

Девочки мне в районе дали структуру портфолио работника.
1.Титульный лист(название учреждения,название"Портфолио" год оформления)
2.Визитная карточка(Фотография работника,Ф.И.О."дата рождения,должность"место работы"адрес,телефон емайл"
3.Творческое досье(Програмно-проектная деятельность,Индивидуальная работа(если ведет кружок),культурно-массовая работа,Исполнение компьютерных технологий)
4.Образовательный коллектор(Документы о повышении квалификации,результаты итоговой аттестации,тестирования,участие в профессиональных и творческих конкурсах,публикации в сми ,работа по обобщению и распространению опытом)
5.Банк достижений(копии документов подтвердающих наличие почетных званий,гранты,сертификаты,благодарственные письма,дипломы различных конкурсов,другие награды)
6портфолио отзывов(о нас пишут,оценки результатов труда,результаты соц.опроса,анкетирование,статьи о работнике)

 может кто нашел в цветном варианте красивое оформление)) буду очень рада))

----------

